# Installing OpenvSwitch with FreeBSD



## lamps57912 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey!

When I try to install openvswitch on FreeBSD, I get this error when I run gmake(1):

```
In file included from lib/vlandev.c:26:
lib/rtnetlink-link.h:22:28: error: linux/if_ether.h: No such file or directory
In file included from lib/vlandev.c:26:
lib/rtnetlink-link.h:43: error: 'Eth_ALEN' underclared here (not in a function)
```
Am I missing a package to get this to work?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## kpa (Feb 21, 2013)

FreeBSD does not (surprisingly) have Linux include files.  You have to work around the Linux specific parts of the code to make this software work on FreeBSD.


----------

